# Buying melt n pour base



## jenmarie82 (Aug 31, 2008)

Where does everyone get their melt and pour soap base? I need to find a supplier that's cheap that carries 100% all natural soap base. 

www.myspace.com/soapsbyjennifer


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 31, 2008)

"Natural" soap base is not going to be cheap, it's going to be the more expensive base. So which do you want us to point you to? Natural or cheap? Then we can help you a bit more.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 1, 2008)

Both I guess.  I really want to stick with 100% all natural.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2008)

SFIC is a company that makes soap base with natural oils and no detergents. They even make organic but they only sell in 250 pound + qtys. A handful of soap supply shops buy from them in bulk & re-sell it in 1,2 & 10 pound  qtys. Here they are:

http://www.peakcandle.com
http://www.brambleberry.com
http://www.soapies-supplies.com
http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com
http://www.kycandlewaxsupply.com

For the natural though, you are going to be paying $2.50 a pound or more. The base w/ additives like goas milk or shea will be even higher but the base is well worth it.

For good but cheap base (detergent) you can get it here:

http://www.wholesalesuplliesplus.com
http://www.columbusfoods.com


----------

